# die Zauberflöte - The Magic Flute (DVD)



## juancamilo87

Hi,

I'm actually not a listener of Opera... I prefer other kinds of classical music but I'm trying to give as a gift this opera and I would like to choose the best version there is. I'm thinking to buy a DVD and a CD. Could you please help me or at least inform me a little better of the different versions of this opera???

Mozart - die Zauberflöte

Thanks a lot


----------



## sospiro

juancamilo87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm actually not a listener of Opera... I prefer other kinds of classical music but I'm trying to give as a gift this opera and I would like to choose the best version there is. I'm thinking to buy a DVD and a CD. Could you please help me or at least inform me a little better of the different versions of this opera???
> 
> Mozart - die Zauberflöte
> 
> Thanks a lot


Hi juancamilo87 & welcome to the forum. A personal favourite & one which has received some great reviews is this one


----------



## juancamilo87

Thanks for your quick response!  and do you know of any only audio recording???


----------



## sospiro

juancamilo87 said:


> Thanks for your quick response!  and do you know of any only audio recording???


Apologies but can't help you there, I only have the DVD


----------



## jhar26

I agree with Sospiro's recommendation. Another very good one is this one....










....The main differences between the two are that Sospiro's recommendation is sung in German and that it accentuates the serious aspects of the opera while this one is sung in English, benefits from a truly magical production and accentuates the funnier aspects of the work. Both are very good - it all depends on what you're looking for.


----------



## juancamilo87

Thanks! I actually thought about that one because it is from The Metropolitan Opera but the downside was the language... I believe I'll have to give it a better thought


----------



## jhar26

juancamilo87 said:


> Thanks for your quick response!  and do you know of any only audio recording???


There are many good ones, but not a clear number one. However, I think that this one is unlikely to disappoint....


----------

